

Paranoid survivor - edw519
http://www.economist.com/research/articlesBySubject/displayStory.cfm?story_id=14299624&subjectID=348909&fsrc=nwl

======
davidw
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=804857>

~~~
zandorg
Item ID #804857 < #806501 so you were first!

------
zandorg
Not sure what the point of this article is. For Intel history, read Inside
Intel and the "Only the Paranoid Survive" - the Grove book hinted at but not
mentioned outright. Can't see anything new here.

~~~
KC8ZKF
The book is mentioned outright in paragraph seven.

The news to me is that Dr. Grove is teaching at Stanford Business School, and
his views on the government bailout of the automobile industry.

~~~
Janzert
Although not mentioned till the very end of the article, his views on patents
are interesting and somewhat surprising coming from the former head of Intel.
I've thought patent reform has very little chance since the current system
_is_ such a short term benefit to the big companies. But maybe even they will
start to become aware of the longer term downsides?

